# commercial touchscreen jukebox



## blackytkb

Hi


I am wanting to build a wall mounted touchscreen jukebox. The operating system for the computer running the jukebox software will be windows xp. One question i have is, when the jukebox is turned on i want the operating system to be hidden and the jukebox software to start automatically, just like an authentic commercial jukebox you would see in a bar. I don't know if this is possible but if it is how then can it be shut down? Any help would be much appreciated


Thanks.


----------



## Tony_M

You have not given many specifics as to what software you are using for your jukebox, so my answer is very general.


Put the jukebox program in the startup folder. Also check the settings for your jukebox software, it may have settings for startup and shutdown.


If you have not purchased a touchscreen you will need one as well. Many can be found on ebay.


----------



## blackytkb

thanks for your help. Do you have any good recommendations for jukebox software? Also if you know of any good guides for building a jukebox could you let me know, i've googled this and only found some basic guides.


----------



## SondekLP12

Silverjuke jukebox. It has a kiosk mode that can only be undone by arrowing to the upper left corner and lower right corner, and entering a password. So your desktop is totally hidden. It cost me I believe about $48.00 from silverjuke.com


----------



## Tony_M

I use this:



http://ultimatejukebox.murphnet.net/ 


Cost me 20 bucks. It runs in kiosk mode which totally hides the desktop.


As far as guides, don't know of any. Soundcard and Touchscreen monitor are the most important parts (IMO) of the system.


I purchased an ELO 15 in touchscreen (used from Ebay) for around 200 dollars. You will need a touchscreen especially since you want to mount this on a wall.


----------



## blackytkb

Thanks for your replies they have been very helpful. is it possible to make the jukebox coin activated, and if so would this be easy to do?


----------



## Tony_M

Copied from the Ultimate Jukebox website:


Ultimate Jukebox supports a simple Coin/Bill acceptor, where the acceptor sends a simple number to the computer's serial port, this number is mapped to a money value and converted into "credits" to allow tracks to be added to the queue. Ultimate Jukebox also supports a COM interface for adding and controlling credits if the standard mechanism does not work with your devices then it should be easy enough create an application to talk to your device and control the credits in Ultimate Jukebox. If you would like more information of please email me, [email protected] . (Note that the credits interface is an additional license option and requires a commercial license for Ultimate Jukebox).


----------



## Cameron

Also check out the Jukebox forums at www.arcadecontrols.com 


Lots of good information there.


----------



## blackytkb

I can't seem to connect to the arcadecontrol website. The sight might be down or something. I would like to chech this fourm out


----------



## whiskey > work

I didn't realize these jukeboxes were actually within reason to do. Just buy the touchscreen, the software, plug in and you're done. This could be epic


----------



## Cary B

If your looking for Jukebox software, you really have to try: http://www.freeboxjukebox.com/ The best software hands down I have tried so far (and I have tried a LOT of them!)


Works great with a touchscreen, you can hide the windows interface completely, and is easily customizable. Give the demo a try.


----------



## MoNkLorD

i have been playing around with album player on my htpc with touchscreen so far so good still need to do alot more testing


----------



## Cameron




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blackytkb* /forum/post/14385781
> 
> 
> I can't seem to connect to the arcadecontrol website. The sight might be down or something. I would like to chech this fourm out


 http://forum.arcadecontrols.com/index.php?board=5.0 


Link to the actual forum itself.


----------



## Wazzey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cary B* /forum/post/14417200
> 
> 
> If your looking for Jukebox software, you really have to try: http://www.freeboxjukebox.com/ The best software hands down I have tried so far (and I have tried a LOT of them!)



Looks like it got overused, website is down... any other links that you know of?


----------



## Cary B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wazzey* /forum/post/14549053
> 
> 
> Looks like it got overused, website is down... any other links that you know of?



Sorry about that. His webhost bites. Happens every once in a while around the end of the month. It will be back up on the first. I don't have a copy of the demo, just the version I paid for, or I would send it to you. The author hangs around this forum a bit, his handle is barcrest. Try sending him a PM and see if he responds before the 1st, when the website comes back up. Trust me, it is worth the wait.


----------



## bradpitt786

I didn't realize these jukeboxes were actually within reason to do. Just buy the touchscreen, we have to wait some more to get the touchscreen jukeboxes.

============================================


----------



## bradpitt786

Happens every once in a while around the end of the month. It will be back up on the first. I don't have a copy of the demo, just the version I paid for,

============================================

brad

Foreclosed Homes


----------



## sewerrat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bradpitt786* /forum/post/14671340
> 
> 
> Happens every once in a while around the end of the month. It will be back up on the first. I don't have a copy of the demo, just the version I paid for,
> 
> ============================================
> 
> brad
> 
> Foreclosed Homes



Spambot ??


----------



## NOVA5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blackytkb* /forum/post/14371683
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> 
> I am wanting to build a wall mounted touchscreen jukebox. The operating system for the computer running the jukebox software will be windows xp. One question i have is, when the jukebox is turned on i want the operating system to be hidden and the jukebox software to start automatically, just like an authentic commercial jukebox you would see in a bar. I don't know if this is possible but if it is how then can it be shut down? Any help would be much appreciated
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Interface = Touchscreen

Software = MediaMonkey (in Party Mode, lockout out app switch, etc)

Shutdown = Set XP to go standby or poweroff with tap of the power button. Either have access to the computer or extend the power button to a hidden spot you hit to do that. Alternatly a wireless keyboard and mouse stashed somewhere, bring them out when you need to to anything more than the music control.



I use MM as my main player and can share the music and database across the network. any properly configured computer on my network accesses and plays from the same source. by sharing the database, any change made on one to the tags, playlists, etc shows up on all others. The Party Mode is very nice in that you can control how much it locks things out, to get out needs a password.


----------



## JBUNGIE

How is media monkey with a touchscreen? Is it easy to operate?


----------



## justtaint

I'll second freeboxjukebox.com, the software developer is always willing to listen to feature requests, and quick to implement them. There is a demo available, and the whole program is pretty inexpensive.


----------



## mls15000

I use nordbeat jukebox software. I absolutely love it and it stats up without loading the windows gui (which makes startup a lot faster).


----------



## patrickjherbert

Albumplayer
http://www.albumplayer.com 

Been using it two years and love it.


----------



## Wazzey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *patrickjherbert* /forum/post/15073196
> 
> 
> Albumplayer
> http://www.albumplayer.com
> 
> Been using it two years and love it.



Ended up going that route as well... works very well. I plan on mounting the screen on the wall but I haven't conviced the wife yet so it sits in the rack for the moment. Thanks for the ideas.


I've got his new beta in right now which is different that this version. Seems to be working flawlessly.


----------



## whiskey > work

nice job. Too much country music there though


----------



## kezug

Any tips on getting affordable touchscreens? I have seen some 15-17" tourchscreens at Walmart for running their photo kiosks...these would be perfect to snatchup when Walgreens changes them out...only thing would be to get an inside connection to score these screens.


----------



## Wazzey

I fought for mine on ebay. I think the cheapest one that I saw that was new was one on newegg for $299. There are lots of them for sale on ebay... I don't know much about what kinds work best. I'm just lucky mine works.


----------



## Cary B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kezug* /forum/post/15233979
> 
> 
> Any tips on getting affordable touchscreens? I have seen some 15-17" tourchscreens at Walmart for running their photo kiosks...these would be perfect to snatchup when Walgreens changes them out...only thing would be to get an inside connection to score these screens.




If your talking about Walmart, forget it. All used equiptment like that goes back to the home office, and gets sold off that way. The store is never allowed to sell it. Not sure about Walgreens.


----------



## Tony_M

I puchased an ELO touchscreen flatscreen on Ebay for a very good price.


----------



## gryhnd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cary B* /forum/post/14417200
> 
> 
> If your looking for Jukebox software, you really have to try: http://www.freeboxjukebox.com/ The best software hands down I have tried so far (and I have tried a LOT of them!)
> 
> 
> Works great with a touchscreen, you can hide the windows interface completely, and is easily customizable. Give the demo a try.



Whoa. As that kid in The Incredibles says "That was totally wicked!".


I have a Viewsonic Airpanel V110 which is a touch screen. It R.D.s into Vista MCE under its own account and I use it to sometimes remote control MCE (via MCE Virtual Remote), amongst other things. I loaded Free Jukebox under this account and now the touch screen is a very handy jukebox. Only played with it for a short time, but it looks great so far.


----------



## JBUNGIE

Silverjuke has a new skin that works great with a touchscreen.


----------



## psubill78

Is there any jukebox plug in for itunes?


I think it would be neat to have it share the MP3s as well as the album covers from there..


----------



## Remax

Im looking to add a touchscreen jukebox to the top of my bar when its finished. I would like it to be hooked up to my sony receiver about 10 ft away. The receiver will then be hooked up to a few speakers in the basement. Its about 5-6 years old, and the only other thing hooked into it is a cd player via optical. Im obviously going to have to buy a computer and a touchscreen lcd. What kind of sound card will I need? How does the sound card hook up to the receiver? Is there anything else im missing? Im hoping to find a cheap desktop on craigslist with windows xp.


----------



## justtaint

For my jukebox I just bought a cheap soundcard that had an optical output. (SPDIF/Toslink, whatever its called).


----------



## Wazzey

exactly, you just need a sound card that has digital out. You don't need an expensive computer to play your music. You can also easily find a computer that has digital out on the motherboard.


This one has optical and coax digital out. left side of the pic, the orange output is coax out and the one below it would be optical or spdif


----------



## Remax

Thanks for the help. I was hoping to get a tower for $150 or less used that I can hook up to my receiver via optical, and also connect to the internet via wireless so I can d/l music if needed. Maybe even get it to run some touchscreen games. Im planning too far ahead. I just bought the 2x4's for the framing for my bar


----------



## Suepafly




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kezug* /forum/post/15233979
> 
> 
> Any tips on getting affordable touchscreens? I have seen some 15-17" tourchscreens at Walmart for running their photo kiosks...these would be perfect to snatchup when Walgreens changes them out...only thing would be to get an inside connection to score these screens.



I once built a car pc using a mini itx board, I was going to add a touch screen but then I ended up getting a car with everything I needed







In the process, I ran across really great reviews (I think on some board like mp3car.com) on these screens . This is $162.00 for 8", $199 for a 10.4", 12.1" for $252.99, , $322.99 for a 15.1", and $379.99 for a 17.1" 


These all connect through a usb connection, which I understand is one of the only ways to go since some touch screens have proprietary connections or incredibly difficult connections to adapt.


----------



## justtaint

If you want a touchscreen, check Ebay. You can generally get a 15" for ~$100 plus shipping, slightly cheaper if you get just the film and adapt a monitor yourself. The ones I have purchased have had a serial connection instead of USB for the touchscreen portion.


----------



## Remax




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wazzey* /forum/post/15593504
> 
> 
> exactly, you just need a sound card that has digital out. You don't need an expensive computer to play your music. You can also easily find a computer that has digital out on the motherboard.
> 
> 
> This one has optical and coax digital out. left side of the pic, the orange output is coax out and the one below it would be optical or spdif



Does it matter which soundcard I buy? A guy who was going to build a pc for me said theres a cheap $15 one and one for $60. He said the $60 one is capable of multi channel music. I just want to run it to my receiver that is driving 5 speakers throughout my basement playing only music.


----------



## Wazzey

As long as the sound card or motherboard has coax or toslink (optical) digital out and your receiver has one of those inputs on the back I always felt that the type of sound card was irrelevant.... all you need the card or computer to do is send a digital signal to the receiver and the receiver will do all the work.


You can always go hit the computer forums for more info but what I said above is what I've always done.


----------



## Remax

I got a computer for free that was left behind in a foreclosure. Very dusty but works great. Its running vista and has a 16gb har drive. I bought a dynex sound card from ebay for $7 shipped that has an optical output on it. Installed it today and works perfect. I didnt try more than two speakers, but I will once the bar is done and everything is hooked up. Also just won a 15" touch screen lcd monitor. Theres no stand for it, so I have to figure out what im going to do with it. Maybe try to find a universal stand, or figure out something else.


----------

